# WTB G LOOMIS 1448 12'



## justinstewart

I know it's a long shot, but someone has to have one of these in the garage collecting dust. Also open to a blank.


----------



## Garboman

I know where one is in Salvo.

Likely if you offered the guy who owns it whom you know to be a Legend either a lot of $$$ or a couple of Daiwa 40 Saltiga Ballistic rods or blanks he might trade you.


----------



## Garboman

I think I have the wrong Justin Stewart, there is one who's family owns a tackle shop who has a similar name as you.


----------



## FisherDan

justinstewart said:


> I know it's a long shot, but someone has to have one of these in the garage collecting dust. Also open to a blank.


----------



## FisherDan

Justin, I have a 1448GL (granite series) blank I would sell. The blank has a gray finish. I have fished with a buddy's GL and decided to had to have one. To me the GL's sweet spot is 8oz.+bait and more, some say up to 12+bait. I have never thrown more than 10oz. To me the 1448C (black finish) tops out at 8+bait. Both are great rods. My son works in Wilmington so no shipping charges. I live in Cary. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## justinstewart

@FisherDan sent you a pm. Thanks


----------



## Danny

I have a G. Loomis 1448 12'6", fuji alconite guides, fuji reel seat at 28" to center, shrink tube grips, copper underwraps with cobalt blue overwraps. This rod is unique because it has a butt extension with the daiwa concept adjustable weight system. Rod is 12'6" with this extension.
It shows normal wear.


----------

